# Gesucht : Shakes & Fidget Paysafecard



## rigalla (9. November 2010)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die aktuelle Ausgabe der buffed Zeitschrift zweimal im Laden geholt und musste mit erschrecken das die Shakes & Fidget Paysafekarten, deren Grund mein Kauf war aus den Heften vorher geklaut wurden. 
Da es die letzten beiden Exemplare waren und mir nicht mein Geld erstattet wird stehe ich nun doof da. 


Nun meine Frage an die liebe Community :

Wenn ihr noch eine oder auch zwei ungenutze Karten aus dem Heft habt könntet ihr mir die Codes bitte per Nachricht zukommen lassen ??


Das wäre zu lieb von euch..


LG Tina


----------

